# pensacola pier july 17th



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

went to the pier with my bro today caught a 7 pound bonita and this 17.1 pound king:thumbup: my bro caught a 10 pound bonita and a 6 pound king.


----------



## charlie bolt (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

nice catch, no pics of the bobos? D:


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job young man!


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

good job youngin


----------

